# Gilling and Bleeding Fish



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

How do you gill and bleed a fish? 

Flea, I wanted to try your saltcrusted rock recipe and the instruction said to gill it. 

Thanks!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

gill=cutting out the gills

bleed= make a cut where the fish attaches to the head, if u cutt the fishs gills while your at it it works faster, holding the fish by the tail for a minute speeds it up even faster, but there will be a buncha blood around...

neil


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks Neil. What's the purpose of gilling?

Also, does fish that has been drained of its blood taste better?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yes they taste better, and that strip of red meat turns almost white if u do it right... still a tad fishy but makes it so u dont have to sit there and cut the red stripe out... fish is supposta taste like fish ya kno?


shouldnt ever cook fish will gills still in there, makes for a nasty combo while cooking unless your brittish and wanna do somea that blood puddin stuff... use scissors or shears, a knife and gills is kinda tricky, your hand will thank ya for it... anytime a recipe says whole fish, it means dressed(cleaned) and gilled...

hope that clears ya up


neil


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks neil...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

You could use the method we used on Bluefins and Bigeye Tuna, I'm pretty sure it will work, but have not tried it.

As stated above, cut the gills out with a knife, then with the point of a fillet knife poke a hole right behid the pec fin on both sides, then cut a ring around the tail and he will just pump himself dry. Keep in mind if you are fishing in a boat, cut your washdown hose, it's gonna be messy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i usually cut 3-4 nicks in the gills, slap them on the stringer and let them bleed thereselves. works a little better in water... sure saves you from that bloody mess also. cut out the gills, clean out the stomach cavity, rinse, and slap that puppy on ice immediately. i do this to all the flounder, spanish, and blues i plan on eating... keeps 'em fresh and tasty.


----------

